# Any suggestions for under ripe windfall apples



## alisontomsmum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a goung desert apple tree heaving with apples and it is now starting to thin itself out by dropping fruit. It is not due to be harvested until octoner so i have been throwing awaythese early windfalls.

I was just curious to find out if there is actually anything i can do with them!... what can i say i hate waste


----------



## miniman (Aug 8, 2008)

Make cider!!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 8, 2008)

apple sauce or butter?  fried with cinnamon and sugar?  dunno


----------



## shannon in KS (Aug 9, 2008)

That sucks! My pear tree is doing the same thing!  I have seen squirrels nibbling on a few.. and they may be to blame in them falling off.  I am willing to share, LOL, but I hate to see them go to "waste"!


----------



## merstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Put them in a salad. 
Or make an apple salsa:
FRESH APPLE SALSA
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Fresh-Apple-Salsa/Detail.aspx


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 9, 2008)

Any horses in the area?


----------



## alisontomsmum (Sep 26, 2008)

Arg SOOOO sorry to have taken so long to reply.... life has been super buisy lately (but thats another story!). 

Anyway thanks for your suggestions. I've ended up using some of the more recent ones for mint jelly (although the pectin content seem REALLY high.... is that cos they're under ripe?.... so its a "slice" of mint jelly with our lamb at the moment LOL!) so they are no longer going to waste.


----------



## eva6206213 (Nov 9, 2008)

make   cider????????????????


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 20, 2008)

Bickford flavors has a steamed apple essence. When apples are not the best tasting, a little of the apple essence can be used to make your desserts taste better. It is a trick that I learned from a caterer. One can even add a little when your apples are fantastic.
See Bickford Flavors


----------

